# The shippers are coming!



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

We have finally exchanged contracts and have a completion date for 30th April. The shipping agents are coming to pack up our worldly goods on 25th and 26th April and will leave for Cyprus on 5th May. I have had the most emotional week of my life (except for my parents dying) not only did I turn 50  but I had to say farewell to some of the most important people in my life :sad 
Please tell me that it's natural at this late stage to think I'm making a mistake....my emotions are all over the place!!


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

As I said....I'm not concentrating! The shoppers aren't coming but the shippers are!!


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

PatandDave said:


> We have finally exchanged contracts and have a completion date for 30th April. The shipping agents are coming to pack up our worldly goods on 25th and 26th April and will leave for Cyprus on 5th May. I have had the most emotional week of my life (except for my parents dying) not only did I turn 50  but I had to say farewell to some of the most important people in my life :sad
> Please tell me that it's natural at this late stage to think I'm making a mistake....my emotions are all over the place!!


I know we are going through is what a lot of people on this forum have been through, not that makes any difference.Live your life and do what you thinks right for you and your family.I wish you both the very best and can't wait to meet up in a couple of months.By then you will be like experts and we will be like proper newbees.
Probably relying on your advice.Good luck and like many have said its only 4.5 hrs away.I hope everything goes well with the move and please have a safe filght and we will see you soon.
Dave and Kim x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We had very mixed feelings leading up to the move here as we knew we were leaving family and friends behind. But the strongest feeling we had was excitement at the thought of a new phase of our lives.
The first few weeks we had little time to miss the family as there was so much to do getting settled in and as we can talk to our sons and grandchildren on Skype it is as though they are only around the corner which really helps to keep them close.
As for friends we realise now that in the Uk we had lots of aquaintences but no really close friends and the friends we have made since moving here are on the whole far more genuiine than any we had back in the UK.

It is natural to have misgivings but you will be surprised how quickly you will feel that Cyprus is 'home' and the new friends you make here will feel like old friends.

We will look forward to meeting you at a get together very soon.

ps. I have corrected the thread title for you


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

We had the same feelings, especially as we walked away from the house.

Skype is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

On the plus side, it's great when family come out for a holiday, spending quality time with them instead of a quick visit in the UK, with time for coffee (if you were lucky)

The worst thing for me was leaving friends who I may never see again, due to their age, and my reluctance to visit the UK.....


----------



## roberda (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi it is another step in your life, and one which i am sure you will enjoy very much and one which many people would love to do embrace your new life and your friends and family wil see you more as evryone loves a holiday

Good Wish,s


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you all.....This has been our dream for years and we have worked so hard for it. I'm so excited to be starting a new phase of my life in such a beautiful country and If everyone that has promised to visit us actually do, we will never have any peace!! I think leaving our daughter (who is also my best friend) is my main worry, but as said there is always Skype!....I guess I'm just being daft?!
Thanks for your encouraging words and we look forward to meeting you all soon!
Pat and Dave


----------



## mike5111 (Oct 13, 2012)

Great news were feeling exactly the same were going on the 28th april to find house then move in june looking forward to meeting you and wish u all the luck..... were there till the 12th of may if u fancy a coffee xx


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Pat and Dave,
Best of Luck with your new "Cypriot Life".
It was a big step for us too and an emotional one, leaving friends behind. Although this is our second relocation. Hungary - Ireland - Cyprus, who knows what's next


----------



## Habibi2007 (Apr 21, 2012)

*Good Luck to you both*

All the best with your move we hope to be doing the same as you later in the year due to visit in June for 3 weeks to look for a place to live probably going to rent until we are sure about staying. We lived in Cyprus in the 80s as my husband was in the forces and we loved it. It was surely one of the nicest posting we had (and we had some good ones) and have been back many times since. My husband Geoff retired just before Christmas he is 60 and I am 56 I have just applied for my redundancy after 20 years working in the NHS and have found I have been successful, so will be able live our dream earlier than we thought. 

It is so hard when you have to leave your family and friends behind I certainly know how that feels after spending most of my younger years moving around with my husband having to say goodbye to my family when we we came home to visit or when they came to visit us. and there was no Skype then. 
One of our daughters lives in Australia and has been their for 11 years as her husband is Australian, we have 2 beautiful grandchildren also who we miss but we Facetime them on our Ipad or we can Skype them on our computer its not the same as seeing them but it is better than just a phone call and we are fortunate that we are able to visit them regularly. And hopefully they will come to visit us in our new home in Cyprus when we get there.
We have another daughter she lives in London with her French husband and we speak on Facetime also, so we are always in touch. We will miss our son who still lives in my home town but he will come to visit us. As they all have said it is our life and they are happy for us to do what we really want while we are still young enough. As Bilbo Baggins said he was going on an adventure and that is the way I look at it.
I wish you every success in your move Im sure it will work out fine for you both 
Good Luck


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Habibi2007 said:


> All the best with your move we hope to be doing the same as you later in the year due to visit in June for 3 weeks to look for a place to live probably going to rent until we are sure about staying. We lived in Cyprus in the 80s as my husband was in the forces and we loved it. It was surely one of the nicest posting we had (and we had some good ones) and have been back many times since. My husband Geoff retired just before Christmas he is 60 and I am 56 I have just applied for my redundancy after 20 years working in the NHS and have found I have been successful, so will be able live our dream earlier than we thought.
> 
> It is so hard when you have to leave your family and friends behind I certainly know how that feels after spending most of my younger years moving around with my husband having to say goodbye to my family when we we came home to visit or when they came to visit us. and there was no Skype then.
> One of our daughters lives in Australia and has been their for 11 years as her husband is Australian, we have 2 beautiful grandchildren also who we miss but we Facetime them on our Ipad or we can Skype them on our computer its not the same as seeing them but it is better than just a phone call and we are fortunate that we are able to visit them regularly. And hopefully they will come to visit us in our new home in Cyprus when we get there.
> ...


Thank you! I have just sat down for a well earned cuppa after sorting things ready for the shippers. It has been a crazy few days but has kept my mind busy and stopped me from worrying. I think my daughter is my main worry, we are so close and although she lives in her own flat, she comes here most nights for her dinner!!...her plans are to join us in 6mths, I just hope she doesn't waste away if I'm not feeding her every night! I've just been medically retired from the NHS. I'm pleased you were excepted for redundancy, we had staff that were refused after much longer than yourself! Good luck with your move and hopefully we will meet in the future at one of the meet ups  Pat


----------



## jamesellis (Apr 22, 2013)

I am worrying about the same thing! I'm going to be moving in September for university and my biggest fear is leaving family behind and friends I've made from high school, college etc. I suppose the internet, Skype and whatnot makes it a little easier to swallow but looking forward to the smiles I'll be having on my face when I get visitors from back home!


----------



## Habibi2007 (Apr 21, 2012)

If everything works out for us it will be nice to actually meet up with a lot of the people that make a contribution to this forum as it has been nice for me to follow the trials and tribulations of people like you and Dave and others who have done or are planning to do what you have done and make their dream come true.


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi Pat, Dave,

We know how you feel having arrived on 10th April. Lived in a short term rent for three weeks and our container finally arrived this week and we moved to our new home. Still unpacking but the house and Cyprus feel like home already - you are definitely doing the right thing! People are very welcoming, helpful and pleasant, even the officials we have been dealing for registration etc. have gone out of their way to extend a welcome. Perhaps we were lucky but I think not.

You will miss kids initially but Skype and the telephone keeps you in touch and after a short while I am sure you will have settled in.

Good luck with the trip and best wishes for your exciting new future. Hopefully we can meet up when you are here!

David & Christine


----------

